# Macphun Makes Free Public Beta of Luminar for Windows Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 13, 2017)

```
<p><em>Macphun debuts its first-ever software for the PC, heralding a new era of cross-platform solutions for photographers</em></p>
<p><strong>San Diego, CA – July 13, 2017</strong> — Macphun, the California-based developer known for delivering award-winning products for Mac, today launched the free public beta of its award-winning photo editor Luminar for Windows. To download the beta, please visit <a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/383515/3255">macphun.com/beta</a>.</p>
<p>Luminar is a powerful photo editor designed to tackle anyone’s photography needs, from correcting challenging image problems to artful stylizing. Users can choose between levels of image processing complexity based on their experience, and adapt the workspace controls to their skill level, moving up to more advanced modes as they learn. Luminar works in non-destructive fashion and aims to take “work” from photo editing “workflow” for photographers worldwide.</p>
<p>In April, only 5 months after its launch, Luminar for Mac won the prestigious TIPA award for Best Imaging Software 2017. This all-in-one photo editor is a cutting-edge solution for creating fascinating images without extra hassle. Luminar includes over 300 robust tools that make fixing, editing and perfecting a photo as easy as moving a slider.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><em>“We are thrilled to release our first PC product today and give photography enthusiasts around the world the first taste of our best-selling Mac product,” said Kevin La Rue, Vice-President at Macphun. “By test-driving Luminar for Windows, beta testers can help shape our software and make the final release a perfect fit for everyone,” concluded La Rue.</em></p>
<p>The public beta is free of charge and already matches some of the most important features of Luminar, such as the newest and most advanced tool developed by Macphun’s Research and Development Lab – the <strong>Accent AI</strong> <strong>Filter, </strong>powered by artificial intelligence technology<strong>. </strong>The filter allows anyone to create stunning images with a single slider, substituting for dozens of traditional controls like shadows, highlights, contrast, tone, saturation, exposure, details and many others.</p>
<p>Admittedly, several features from the Mac version of Luminar remain in development for the Windows platform, among them workspaces, plug-in integration, object removal, noise reduction, and more. As these are completed, the public beta will be updated regularly leading to a full cross-platform release late in 2017.</p>
<p><strong>Key features of the Luminar for Windows public beta:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Adaptive user interface</strong> – Exactly matching the Mac version, the software adapts to the skill level and preferences of the photographer.</li>
<li><strong>One-click presets</strong> – Over 50 pre-defined styles for every photography style.</li>
<li><strong>Photo Editing Filters</strong> – Over 40 custom filters, each with built-in visual tips and a unique set of easy-to-use controls for correcting, enhancing and stylizing images.</li>
<li><strong>RAW file conversion</strong> – Support for the latest RAW file libraries.</li>
<li><strong>Non-destructive workflow</strong> – Edit without fear.</li>
<li><strong>Recommended System Requirements</strong> – Windows 10, Core i5 2.2 or better, 8GB RAM, 1GB GPU RAM, SSD with 20+GB free space.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/383515/3255">Visit the Windows Luminar Beta Page</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Khalai (Jul 13, 2017)

Let's see then. I've been playing with Affinity for a while as a replacement for Photoshop/Illustrator. This could also be an interesting alternative to Adobe's offering sans CC-nonsense...


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't normally don tinfoil hats but, it can't be a coincidence that Adobe JUST asked for feedback (more of an announcement of intent, really) regarding how to improve LR.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 13, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Let's see then. I've been playing with Affinity for a while as a replacement for Photoshop/Illustrator. This could also be an interesting alternative to Adobe's offering sans CC-nonsense...



I've been playing with Affinity too...on both the Mac and the iPad Pro (new one)...and have been very impressed so far.

I only heard about Macphun the other day....can you or anyone else give a comparison between the two? 
Strengths?
Weaknesses?

Cayenne


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 13, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Let's see then. I've been playing with Affinity for a while as a replacement for Photoshop/Illustrator. This could also be an interesting alternative to Adobe's offering sans CC-nonsense...



Exactly my thought. I may give this a go this weekend as an audition to replace LR, in case it ever does go subscription-only.


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 13, 2017)

*used the Mac version for a while*

I've used the Mac version for a while and written up a few notes on its use

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/macphun-luminar-review/

The current PC version is short a few features at the moment, but they should be there for the full version


----------



## Khalai (Jul 13, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see then. I've been playing with Affinity for a while as a replacement for Photoshop/Illustrator. This could also be an interesting alternative to Adobe's offering sans CC-nonsense...
> ...



So far, this Luminar Beta has rather limited options available compared to Mac full version. So I reserve any judgement so far. But it's very fast on my PC at least.


----------



## CanonCams (Jul 13, 2017)

jebrady03 said:


> I don't normally don tinfoil hats but, it can't be a coincidence that Adobe JUST asked for feedback (more of an announcement of intent, really) regarding how to improve LR.



Read my mind.


----------



## SteveM (Jul 13, 2017)

Fantastic news. All competition can only benefit we the users.


----------



## zim (Jul 14, 2017)

Been using AP since first beta and feel pretty comfortable with it. I did have a very quick look at this a while back, seemed a bit light weight too many presets and one click auto fixes which I'm not keen on. The comment above referencing speed though interests me, worth giving the beta a chance to change my mind will give it a go at the weekend


----------



## David_B (Jul 14, 2017)

Downloaded it.
Installed it.
It wanted to use the Internet for registration.
Uninstalled it.
Deleted it.


----------



## jericho7 (Jul 14, 2017)

David_B said:


> Downloaded it.
> Installed it.
> It wanted to use the Internet for registration.
> Uninstalled it.
> Deleted it.



You ran out of internet bandwidth quota to complete the registration?


----------



## Freddell (Jul 14, 2017)

Have anyone tried Macphun on a PC with wide gamut display? Does it play nice?


----------



## Khalai (Jul 14, 2017)

Freddell said:


> Have anyone tried Macphun on a PC with wide gamut display? Does it play nice?



I've played with it for a couple minutes yesterday (having Eizo CS270 display), but since it has only limited features I wasn't spending much time with it. I'm not a big fan of presets and filters. Nevertheless, my display (calibrated for AdobeRGB gamut) was not having any issues.


----------



## MusoD (Jul 14, 2017)

I've had a good play with this on the Mac for a little while now, and it really is becoming quite a capable option. 

It does run much quicker than LR, and as they develop some of the things that seem to be in the pipeline, most noticeably their mention of the upcoming library/cataloguing aspect, this could become a viable alternative. 

The presets are just on a toggle button so they can be turned off out of the way, and that has the added bonus of increasing the working size of the image.


----------



## Cochese (Jul 14, 2017)

jebrady03 said:


> I don't normally don tinfoil hats but, it can't be a coincidence that Adobe JUST asked for feedback (more of an announcement of intent, really) regarding how to improve LR.



Been using Macphun on and off for a while after winning a copy of it in a photo contest a few years ago. It's not even close to as useful as Lightroom. It does offer some really nice filters though. If that's your thing.


----------



## MusoD (Jul 14, 2017)

Cochese said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't normally don tinfoil hats but, it can't be a coincidence that Adobe JUST asked for feedback (more of an announcement of intent, really) regarding how to improve LR.
> ...



Wasn't Luminar only released at the end of 2016??


----------



## cayenne (Jul 15, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see then. I've been playing with Affinity for a while as a replacement for Photoshop/Illustrator. This could also be an interesting alternative to Adobe's offering sans CC-nonsense...
> ...



Does the MacPhun tool do the cataloging, metadata, etc...that Lightroom does?

cayenne


----------



## Oleg Macphun (Jul 16, 2017)

cayenne said:


> I only heard about Macphun the other day....can you or anyone else give a comparison between the two?


Luminar is a unique photo editor. Not only some of its filters and tools are outstanding, but also the way it suggests you organize your workspace in a quick and easy way is also one of the key features. 
See what it's capable of on Mac here: https://macphun.com/luminar/video-tutorials 
Information about features that will be included in the official release version can be found in our FAQ https://macphun.com/beta/edu#faq-sec 


cayenne said:


> Does the MacPhun tool do the cataloging, metadata, etc...that Lightroom does?


We are working on our own cataloging software which will be released in the future.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 17, 2017)

Oleg Macphun said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I only heard about Macphun the other day....can you or anyone else give a comparison between the two?
> ...



Thank you for the reply!!

I'll need that cataloging functionality before I want to jump ship with Lightroom. And if the new version of LR turns out to be CC only, I *REALLY* will be wanting to jump ship, as that I don't want to rent my software.

Thank you!!

cayenne


----------



## Alina_Macphun (Jul 19, 2017)

Khalai said:


> > So far, this Luminar Beta has rather limited options available compared to Mac full version. So I reserve any judgement so far. But it's very fast on my PC at least.
> 
> 
> 
> We have really big plans for the released version of Luminar, which will be available in Autumn. Glad to hear Luminar works fast on your PC


----------



## Khalai (Jul 19, 2017)

Alina_Macphun said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > > So far, this Luminar Beta has rather limited options available compared to Mac full version. So I reserve any judgement so far. But it's very fast on my PC at least.
> ...


----------



## MusoD (Jul 19, 2017)

Oleg Macphun said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I only heard about Macphun the other day....can you or anyone else give a comparison between the two?
> ...



Does this mean that the cataloging feature is going to be a separate application, or built in to Luminar as has been previously suggested as it was listed as an feature to be added soon?


----------



## Oleg Macphun (Jul 19, 2017)

MusoD said:


> Does this mean that the cataloging feature is going to be a separate application, or built in to Luminar as has been previously suggested as it was listed as an feature to be added soon?


Cannot tell for sure yet, before it's official. We always wanted our users to know that we are committed to creating the catalogue in the future, so we will stick to that promise and will come up with the best solution!



Khalai said:


> Don't get me wrong, UI is very nice (very Applish as I'm used to from my iPhone or iPad), processing speed is on good level as well. However that Beta is rather limited in options, compared to full-fledged version for Mac and I'm also deeply invested in Lightroom catalog and overal proficiency. I don't think I'm your primary target customer. Not big fan of presets and filters. I have a few of them, mainly old film stock emulation from VSCO or Mastinlabs, but I use them lightly and my main editing is simply color corrections and exposure tweaks.


I totally agree. It's important that users of each of two platforms get an equally good product, and there're also people who use both platforms and will seek compatibility between the apps. Luminar is going to be great at that!


----------



## MusoD (Jul 19, 2017)

Oleg Macphun said:


> MusoD said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that the cataloging feature is going to be a separate application, or built in to Luminar as has been previously suggested as it was listed as an feature to be added soon?
> ...



I would like to see the cataloguing/library feature integrated into Luminar. I actually quite like the way MacOS Photos does it (except that it puts things into the their file structure), but with a bit more functionality, that would be great in Luminar.


----------

